# Three Bees.



## Bios. (Jul 20, 2012)

Finally some sunshine! There were loads of honey and bumble bees out in my tiny slab of concrete garden today and even these three solitary bees. Although these bees were fully active they seemed far more concerned with gathering pollen whilst the weather was good than avoiding me! More experimenting with pages from magazines as backgrounds, really liking the effect.





Solitary Bee by [[BIOSPHERE]], on Flickr





Possibly A. fulva by [[BIOSPHERE]], on Flickr




Small Bee by [[BIOSPHERE]], on Flickr


----------



## TheFantasticG (Jul 20, 2012)

Definitely like #3. Good work on all three, though.


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 20, 2012)

Haha! Love that they are all bathing in the pollen


----------



## EDL (Jul 21, 2012)

Very nice!  Well done.

What is your set up for these?


----------



## Bios. (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks. 

Here's a pic of my set-up: Mp-e/mt-24ex diffusion setup | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Changed a few things but basically the same concept.


----------

